# Solved: HP product Assistant constantly trying to install



## Juya (Jun 8, 2007)

I keep getting this box that says HPProductAssistant "The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable Click OK to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 'hpproductassistant.msi' in the box below"

I click ok and it says "the path cannot be found"

I have no clue how to get rid of this......Please help!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I would check in your Startup programs and see if you can disable it there. 
Do you know how to use msconfig?


----------



## Juya (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah, I found it on the msconfig and disabled it. I just don't know why it was doing that.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Glad it worked out


----------

